# clen cycle



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

doing first my first cut in next couple of weeks been offered some clen from gym buddy never used it b4 can anyone tell how 2 cycle it?

also am i gonna lose much muscle on it as i ent running any gear with?

not used for over 2 years now and happy being a natty.............not worth s**t misses gives me about using and had bit gyno not so long back.


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

start day 1 with 1, day 2 with 2 and so on. I only went up to 4 a day that was enough for me, run it with 50mg of winnie a day for 5 on 2 off.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Simon, how good is your knowledge or that of the person who told you to run it 5 on and 2 off?

Did the same person tell you to run it with winnie? If so, did they tell you why they were advising this protocol?


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

was thinking of running it with a ph as i made promise not 2 run (proper) GEAR again. i no ph prob worse then bit off winny but can get away with it with the misses.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, the half life of clen is 48 hours, that means you need to NOT take it for 48 hours for it to leave your system. Following a 5 on 2 off protocol means it NEVER leaves your system, this will mean your system gets used to it very quickly.

It is said that the first 2 weeks on clen are the best, hence the 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off protocol now being a much more popular approach.

The reason I was asking Simon a couple of questions was to try and find out if he was under the impression winstrol helped with fat burning. It doesn't. It just doesn't aromatise or cause any water retention which gives a leaner look than most steroids.

Clen promotes fat loss thru increased adrenal gland activity and muscle gain through increased protein retention, this is why clen was popular amongst beef cattle farmers, it gave them bigger and leaner cattle to sell! It's popular amongst everyone else for the same reasons.

Stack it with T-Bullet for crazy results, prove to people you can build muscle and lose fat.

I hope this helps.


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

cheers extreme


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Wat about bullets Reload and clen when would u start the reload into the cycle Rear the end


----------

